# Kauf eines neuen Bootes, eventuell Trave 470 von Schlichting Boote



## Wasserberge (24. September 2020)

Hallo allerseits, bin hier neu im Forum.
Ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Boot kaufen. Habe Dieses:

*








						Neues Dreikiel Freizeit + Arbeits Boot Trave 470 L Deut. Qualität
					

Weitere Info s auch...,Neues Dreikiel Freizeit + Arbeits Boot Trave 470 L Deut. Qualität in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern - Dassow



					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



*
gerade entdeckt und finde es sehr günstig. Der Hersteller scheint insgesamt sehr günstig zu sein. 
Wer kennt es und den Hersteller und hat vielleicht Erfahrungen mit diesem Boot ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

LG
Stefan


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. September 2020)

Für was soll das Boot denn genutzt werden?


----------



## Wasserberge (24. September 2020)

Für die Trave (Flussbereich) und bei wenig Wellengang und Wind auf der angrenzenden Ostsee (in absoluter Küstennähe)
Die DLRG scheint das Boot auch auf der Ostsee einzusetzen. Kennst Du das Boot oder den Hersteller?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. September 2020)

Wasserberge schrieb:


> Für die Trave (Flussbereich) und bei wenig Wellengang und Wind auf der angrenzenden Ostsee (in absoluter Küstennähe)
> Die DLRG scheint das Boot auch auf der Ostsee einzusetzen. Kennst Du das Boot oder den Hersteller?



Kenne das Boot nicht, Fluss ok, Ostsee nicht mal bei schönem Wetter bei der Bordwandhöhe...
Als super Kompromiss und Ostseetauglich kann ich immer wieder die hier empfehlen, klasse Boot...






						Crescent - Crescent Boote - Cremo 465 R - SEEBOOTECH
					

Cremo 465 ist in zwei Versionen erhältlich. Die klassische R mit Pinne und die sportlichere SC ergänzt durch Seitenführung und Windschutzscheibe. Für welches auch immer Sie sich entscheiden, Sie erhalten ein erschwingliches Qualitätsboot. Sowohl Fischer als auch Erstkäufer von Booten schätzen...




					www.seebootech.de


----------



## eisblock (25. September 2020)

Mir sagt Trave auch nichts, aber prinzipiell ist ein Dreikieler recht kippstabil. Deswegen verwenden Rettungsdienste auch gerne solche Boote, da man Personen relativ einfach retten oder bergen kann. Zum Angeln würde ich dir aber sowohl auf Fluss und Ostsee ein hochbordiges Boot empfehlen.  Wie 50er-Jäger schon sagte, ist eine Crescent ein gute Wahl. Habe selbst auch eine 465 Trader und finde sie in dieser Klasse absolut top. Und glaube mir, bei dem flachen Dreikieler wirst du bei geringsten Wellen in Fahrt echt Respekt bekommen. Angeln wird bei ein bißchen Wellengang zur Herausforderung, da du dich durch das niedrige Freibord nirgends abstützen kannst. Mein Rat: vergiss es und kauf dir was vernünftiges. Crescent, Yamarin, Ryds evt. Terhi usw.


----------



## Wasserberge (26. September 2020)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Mir geht es gerade um die Kippstabilität. Habe das Trave und ein Crescent in Travemünde heute mal nebeneinander liegen gesehen.
Die Freibordhöhe unterschied sich um 4-5 cm.
Was haltet Ihr hier von








						Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör  - Jetzt in Dassow finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Gibt es in vielen Varianten. Man kann auch eigene Vorstellungen einbringen und umsetzen lassen Gibt es auch mit Schlupfkajüte.
Die Freiboardhöhe ist noch größer. Gibt es auch mit Steuerstand. Habe nach zwei Schwedischen Booten , 
hergestellt in Osteuropa kein großes Interesse mehr an solchen Booten.


----------



## Wasserberge (6. Oktober 2020)

So, nun war ich mit meinem Sohn bei Herrn Schlichting, und wir haben uns den Bau einer Trave 470 angeschaut, wie auch Matte für Matte eingelegt wird in aller Ruhe, es wird sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet. Wir waren so begeistert hiervon und haben dann die Trave sofort bestellt und eine Anzahlung geleistet. Mein Sohn wird demnächst wohl auch eine Trave 506 bestellen, wenn er das Geld zusammengespart hat. Die Baudauer dauert zur Zeit wohl 2 Monate. Es kommen wohl zur Zeit noch einige Bestellungen rein, so dass die Zeit vielleicht noch etwas verlängern könnte. Ich kann diese Boote wirklich empfehlen, wir waren am Anfang etwas unentschlossen sind jetzt vollkommen überzeugt. Wir hatten auch einen Käufer getroffen, der sich eine Trave 640 mit Aufbau nach seinen Wünschen hatte bauen lassen. Er sagte, es sei mittlerweile sein drittes Boot von Schlichting, immer eine Nummer größer. Auch seine Eltern hatten bereits ein Boot von Herrn Schlichting. Das Boot sei nach 35 Jahren noch top in Schuss. 
Wir wohnen ca. 150 km von Dassow entfernt, die Anfahrt ist für uns absolut einfach. Am besten einfach hinfahren.

**EDIT MOD**

Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung und Gratulation zum Kauf.
Ich finde es schon mal positiv, wenn Bootsbau überhaupt noch in Deutschland statt findet!
Es gibt nur  noch wenige echte Hersteller, aber dann bieten sie Individual Pakete an, wie hier Mole Boote in Plau, z.B..





						Fischerboote Angelboote Kajütboote aus Mecklenburg
					

Fischerboote, Angelboote und Kajütboote aus GFK, individuell und hochwertig. Wir fertigen Fischerboote nach Ihren Wünschen! Umfangreiche Ausstattung möglich.




					www.mole-boote.de
				



Allerdings lässt man sich (bei Mole), dann das "Made in Germany" auch gut bezahlen!

Jürgen


----------



## Wasserberge (6. Oktober 2020)

Danke für Deinen Glückwunsch. Diesen Hersteller hatten wir uns vor einiger Zeit auch angeschaut. Die Qualität beider Herstellen 
ist praktisch gleich. Nur bei Mole wäre unser Wunschboot gut doppelt so teuer geworden, so dass wir uns für Schlichting entschlossen haben.
Ich finde deutsche Hersteller einfach besser als Andere. Weil man auch mal hinfahren kann und den Baufortschritt sehen kann und immer
noch Änderungen vornehmen lassen kann. Vor langer Zeit war ich von Scandi. Booten begeistert, aber nach zwei Total Reinfällen mit 
Booten absolut nicht mehr. Zudem bleibt bei den deutschen Booten die Wertschöpfungskette vollständig in Deutschland.

Stefan


----------



## Ben-the-Blank (4. November 2020)

Servus gibt es inzwischen schon ein Review bezüglich des Bootes? Bezüglich Qualität etc. 

Ich liebäugle schon seid längerem mit dem Trave 455 bzw 485 über das Modell ist aber überhaupt nichts zu finden. 

Dort ist der Rumpf auch eher auf Gleiter ausgelegt als auf Verdränger wie im beschriebenen Trave 506. 

Fährt evtl jemand sogar ein Trave 485 und kann darüber berichten? 

Gruß


----------



## Wasserberge (12. November 2020)

Hallo,

als ich bei Schlichting Boote war, habe zwei Trave 485. Eins war gerade kurz vor der Auslieferung und das Andere, das 8 Jahre alt war und sich noch in einem super Zustand befand, sollte umgebaut werden. Das Neue war von der Verarbeitung super, bis auf das Oberflächenfinish am Heck, welches nicht ganz perfekt ist. Wenn ich mir das 8 Jahr alte Boot dagegen im Vergleich anschaue gab es kaum eine Verschlechterung. Auch absolut keine Osmose. Bei vielen Industriebooten sieht man den Booten sogar nach 3-5 Jahren die Alterung schon an. Für mich ist dieser Umstand wesentlich wichtiger, als ein bei Auslieferung perfektes Finish, das dann aber sehr schnell nachlässt, von Osmose gar nicht erst zu sprechen. Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben, auch wenn ich das Boot persönlich nicht gefahren habe, die Bauausführung (Qualität) auch beim alten Boot jedenfalls ist super.

Stefan


----------



## ossi85 (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute und hallo wasserberge,

Habe mich hier gerade mal durchgelesen und wollte mal einfach fragen wie zufrieden du mit dem trave 470 bist. Habe auch ein Auge drauf geworfen und wollte mich vorab natürlich noch bisschen informieren. 
Gibts Fotos von deinem Boot die du hier mal reinstellen könntest. 

Lg Marcel


----------

